# You're going nowhere missus!!!



## stells (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Now that is a funny picture!


----------



## purpod (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL Kell ~ Yeah, she's not escaping this big boy! ~ Thanx for the smile!

Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## Flametorch (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, she tried... I guess her secret escape pod never really came in handy


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh goodness, what a picture!!!


----------



## terryo (Aug 8, 2009)

She should be yelling..RAPE!! HELP!!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Kelly that is too funny !!!! Poor girl got seriously cornered !! LOL !  Thanks for the start of the week laugh


----------



## Isa (Aug 9, 2009)

lol Poor girl, she tried to hide and it did not work... Thanks for sharing Kelly


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe she wasn't trying to get away maybe she's just shy and wanted a little privacy Kelly  
Great pic Kelly.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my!!


----------



## stells (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments... glad i made some of you smile


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 9, 2009)

The bedroom just wasn't big enough for 2 

Great picture Kelly 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stells (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine might not be either  

The sofa is comfy though lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2009)

Alright...alright...let's tone it down! No X ratings here on the forum!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmmmm Gee I wonder why is it that in all the post I see from Kelly and Danny they always have 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx in them... What does this mean???? 

Hmmmmmmmmm???? Is it turtle 

 code for 





or? 



or? 



Can someone help solve this xxxxxxx mystery.. 

Aww this one is cute too..---->


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 9, 2009)

We happen to be engaged Janice 

Danny


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwww thats so sweet... So thats what the XXXX stands for...


----------



## terryo (Aug 9, 2009)

stells said:


> Mine might not be either
> 
> The sofa is comfy though lol
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Awwww....you kids!! lol


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not only are they now engaged but it is long distance  He is on the East cost and she in the UK. "sigh". Young love  Kelly if yours isn't big enough does that mean your coming to the states 
Have you guys thought about a date yet???


----------



## dmmj (Aug 9, 2009)

All of the sudden candy and flowers don't sound to bad huh ladies? J/K


----------



## Stazz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm just giggling LOL Janice that was funny with all those little posts, my fave is the last one....soooo Dan & kelly hehehe. Yeah can I be a flower girl? LOL


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2009)

Awww That is very cute


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 10, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Not only are they now engaged but it is long distance  He is on the East cost and she in the UK. "sigh". Young love  Kelly if yours isn't big enough does that mean your coming to the states
> Have you guys thought about a date yet???



Oh my gosh that's precious...how did you two meet??
I'm such a sap...haha


----------



## purpod (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah Ha! Now we all know the mystery of the xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx's.. but how come it's all kisses and no huggings? LOL

Lots of love & well wishes to you both when you finally get together ~
Blissful blessings to you both ~
Purpod


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 11, 2009)

purpod said:


> Ah Ha! Now we all know the mystery of the xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx's.. but how come it's all kisses and no huggings? LOL
> 
> Lots of love & well wishes to you both when you finally get together ~
> Blissful blessings to you both ~
> Purpod



LOL TRUE!!! no hugs... 

Oh Danny and Kelly how in the world does one handle being so far apart? Wow!!!


----------



## stells (Aug 11, 2009)

I think just the kisses is an English thing... Danny puts hugs on texts...

Janice... lots of phone calls... webcam... MSN and a whole lot of huffing...


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 11, 2009)

lol.. lots of huffing..  Oh I didnt even think of webcam.. Long story kind of short.. lol. My husband and I met online almost 15 years ago.. He was in AZ and I lived here in MS and our phone bills were out of this world.. Each of our bills were $800 each month.. I remember one month it went up to 900 and I cried cried cried.. lol.. Now NOWWWWWWWWWWW we have unlimited long distance for $25 bucks a month.. If only way back then!!! I will give credit to the long phone calls, emails and online chats and the couple visits a yr. (no web cams or text back then) That we got to know so much about each other, it was out of this world how close we got because that was all we could do was talk.. Does that make sense? lol.. so by the time we were together, we knew that was what we wanted because we had that special phone bond.. lol.. We lived like that for 2 years.. Two very long years but believe me it will make you stronger and closer than you can imagine..

Im so sorry, I know this thread has went OT from the the tort pic but I had to finally ask about the xxxxxxx


----------



## Stazz (Aug 12, 2009)

Nick and I met online too 4 years ago!! SO my story is very similar....loads of skype, webcam, MSN and monstrous phone bills !!! Totally makes sense Janice !!! I got to know Nick before we met ! LOl oops yeah very OT....but we're family, we can gas on about all sorts haha


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 12, 2009)

We met on Shelled Warriors (UK tortoise forum) Katie, a bit over 3 years ago. I wasn't looking and Kelly was following (stalking ) me on the forum. She finally got the courage up to "jump" me in the forum chatroom.  Glad she did 
I totally agree Janice with how close you become with just being able to talk. My first visit over to England last year (after talking for almost 2 years) was like coming home after a long vacation.
Robyn I'll be moving to England in hopefully early 2011, so Kelly's place is just barely big enough. 

Danny


----------



## stells (Aug 12, 2009)

Stalked... Jumped... that makes me sound like a nutcase lol... 

I'm sure you weren't completely innocent in it all 

I do wish you would stop taking these long vacations...


----------



## purpod (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL, I love this OT chat ~ cuz my sweetheart and I met online; almost 3 years ago ~ we've been 'together' since 2-13-07, and since we are both on Verizon, it costs us nothing to actually talk; of course, the IM's and emails and packages help too ~ I agree, as well, that a relationship that can withstand thousands of miles is stronger than most.

I must admit to 'stalking' my sweeetheart a bit myself, Kell, so no worries there, lol. When I left the online place we had met for a while, he emailed me letting me know if I ever wanted to talk... that was in November of 2006 ~ 4 months later, we made it 'official'.

And you guys want to know the bestest part? I get to finally meet him in person on 8-31-09 ~ OH YEAH!!! I'm so jazzed I can hardly wait!! He already bought the ticket for me and we are both excited for the day to get here already, lol. (He's in Houston & I'm in So. Cal)

Anyways ~ happy heart felt blessings for happiness to all!!
A Purpod Pal


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG I have found my PEOPLE!!! lol... Hubby and I had talked on the phone, pictures, emails snail mail, you name it, but it took almost 2 years before that first visit.. Oh Purp, you will have so many butterflies that day. I really REALLY thought I was going to pass out.. But during those two years neither of us dating anyone else.. Some people find that hard to blieve.. I use to have my friends try and set me up on dates and they couldn't understand when I would say no.. That I have a boyfriend, They are like whatever.... you cant call him a boyfriend if he isn't here with you... Think of all the fun you could be having now.. They never understood..

Well, since me and husband have been together.. I can't count the significant others my friends have all went through... and Here hubby and I are still going, OKAY THAT was not a BRAG by no means, what I was tyring to say is that I really think there is something special in the way we have each met the our online loves. I still watch as my friends change boyfriends so often..Granted I still don't go out and do the same things they wanna do because they are single and wanna search for guys when they do go out.. Me I would much rather stay home with my Hubby, Kids and my little Zoo.. 

So yes I think there is something very special about meeting a person the way each have. 

The above post was not a brag. As my grandmother taught me that if you brag on something its rude and sometimes what you brag on may go away or break.. lol... So the above post was not a brag it was just INFO.. lol...

COVERING MY BUTT here.. lol..


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 15, 2009)

I went to highschool with my boyfriend. I saw him everyday and did not notice him, until one day, he added me on myspace. We started talking there (he had a gf at the time) but I still could NOT talk to him in person. I froze up like a deer in headlights for the longest time.

We IMed, for three months, never talking in person more than a sentence or two even though I saw him everyday.And then his GF broke up with him. Two weeks later he came to my final High school art show and we finally hung out and talked in person.

We've been together for 2 years and 3 months on the 24th.

I think its better to talk with someone first, before you date them. You really get to know them that way. 

And Danny---where will we all go for tortoises once you move overseas?


----------

